# To any gypsy/fatbaby owners- what do you think about the short shaft?



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

I have the Justin Gypsy boots (In pink camo, might I add  ) and they are, honestly the best boots I've ever had. They are SO comfy and hardy. I've had and worn mine almost everyday for a year and a half now and they are still awesome. They feel great in the sturrips and feel really secure to me. I even like to ride and jump English with them. I love these boots with a passion (Can you tell lol?) and I really recommend them.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I like the rubber soles of my Justins, they don't slip in the stirrup when mounting (or trying to). Unfortunately, that also makes it difficult for me to dismount, as I am _very_ short and fat and I can't slip my foot out of the stirrup easily. I got the short shafted boots in desparation, because my legs are too fat for the regular shafts. I'm working on that, because although I like the rubber sole, I prefer a little more heel than what is on my Justins.

I was a little afraid that the short shafts wouldn't keep the stirrups from chafing, but haven't found that to be a problem, not that I've ridden very long at a time yet.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I just bought my Gypsy's last night and I LOVE them! I tried both Fat Baby's and Gypsy's on and the Gypsy's felt better. My mistake was wearing ankle socks LOL... The side of my calf got rubbed a bit raw but that was just because of my stupidity. I would search around for prices. Surprisingly, TSC had them the cheapest I could find and they have a $5 off coupon if you buy them in store or 10% off if you buy online. BE FOREWARNED.... Both boots run on the small side!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have Gypsy's and found them to be slightly annoying for riding as they were short enough the hem of my jeans leg would rise up enough to get caught on the top of them. 

They are extremely comfortable for walking around in. Since I switched to English, I now wear them for general barn chores and tromping around after my horse who will run to stand in the biggest mud puddle possible when she sees you coming with her halter. So they've pretty much been through heck and back, still look really good and I've not ever had wet feet, even after wading through some really deep puddles.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I had no idea that Fat Babies were riding boots... I have a pair I just bought at the Tracter Supply to wear. Does that mean I can saftly ride in them? If it does, that's made my day. I was shopping for a new pair of riding boots anyway, so now I may not have to buy new boots!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have the Justin Gypsy's and I LOVE them!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Just because they are girly colored doesn't mean they're not for riding brighteyes! LOL! I messed around with mine and found that they settled in my stirrup pretty well!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

My daughter has fatbaby's and she seems to really like them , she hasnt ever said anything about the leathers/fenders rubbing her ankles at all or lack of support when riding , She is almost 11. I have Ariat starbabys they are taller than fatbabys. I love the way they fit and seem to support my leg well while riding. The star babys were made for the barrel girls who wanted to wear fatbabys but fatbabys were too low for rodeos ( there is a rule about how low the boots are) I read that online somewhere.
Never tried Justine Gypsys, guess I am an Arait fan. I have had my ariats for several years and they are so comfortable and hold up well , in my experience.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Hate them, hate them, hate them! Can't you tell I hate them? Not only do I hate the style, I find they don't support your ankle and back of your foot. What are you buying boots for? Riding or just a bit of barn chores etc?
I guess, if they're just for mucking around in, go for it, its your choice.

But for riding, I really recommend Tony Lamas. Any that you can afford, I have 4 pairs of Tony Lama's, all different styles and I swear you will never find a better boot company.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I was going to use them for a little bit of everything; barn chores, trail riding, etc. I have my "formal" English paddock boots for lessons, but they are very uncomfortable to walk around in and, if left on too long, my toes get numb. :? 

You say they don't support the ankle? That's a bit of a problem for me. I have a bad left ankle from a sprain/break I didn't treat properly, and it's very prone to rolling outwards and doing all kinds of funny (painful) things. It's so bad that I wear a brace when I'm doing anything even moderately physical...


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I really don't trust Justins. Even their roper boots hurt my ankles. I'd say if your looking for buying one good pair of all-round boots, go for something like Ariats or Tony Lamas. For the ankle problem, I'd say definitely don't get something with a short shaft, because in my experience, most don't support them. 

Also, make sure you get real riding boots. I've got like 3 pairs of boots which are look exactly like cowboy boots but aren't designed for riding and they aren't comfortable to wear around doing chores etc.

www.sheplers.com is where I buy most of my boots because where I live in Australia, western tack and apparel is hard to come buy, but then again you are in the US, so it shouldn't be too hard for you to find a pair at the saddlery.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Amarea said:


> I just bought my Gypsy's last night and I LOVE them! I tried both Fat Baby's and Gypsy's on and the Gypsy's felt better. My mistake was wearing ankle socks LOL... The side of my calf got rubbed a bit raw but that was just because of my stupidity. I would search around for prices. Surprisingly, TSC had them the cheapest I could find and they have a $5 off coupon if you buy them in store or 10% off if you buy online. BE FOREWARNED.... Both boots run on the small side!


Would you suggest I go up a half size? I wear a 7 in probabies.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Are you getting the Gypsy's or Fatbabies?


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

gypsies^^


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Honestly, I would say try them on. If you can't I would say a half size would be safe. They did not have a 9.5 when I tried them on so I went to a 10 and it fits comfortably. It is a bit on the snug side right now as they have a narrow/average width and just need to be broken in.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I didn't find the Gypsy's to run small. I bought a size 8, they were a trifle snug at first but after the horrid winter we had here, they are now huge with normal socks and fit perfectly with expedition weight wool socks. They stretch out really well apparently, since an 8 is my normal size.


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

I have the GemBabies by Ariat. They are so comfy!! I love riding in them, and guess what? Horse steps on your foot, you can't feel a thing


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Just to show how much I love my Justin Gypsy boots, I have two pairs in the exact same make. One for the dirty work and one for shows. They have the short shaft and I have a brown/pink pair and a black/turquoise pair.

As for my dirty work boots, they have been through mud, water, arena dirt, manure (I try to keep that to a minimum though  ) and I even went sledding in them. And it's probably not the best for them, but I wore them almost everyday, all day for a year, except when I sprained my ankle and I couldn't put them on over my huge swollen ankle. They are that comfortable. I have had them for almost 2 years now and the only aging I have seen on them is a LITTLE water line from when I went sledding and some wrinkles from being walked in so much.

My show boots were amazingly comfortable for being ridden before I even broke them in.
If you are going to buy Justin Gypsy's, I believe you will be making a wise investment.


----------



## socks (Dec 28, 2009)

i would definetaly suggest the justin gypsies because they are super comfy and don't hurt your feet if you wear them all day... i currently have to pair my everyday ones and my show ones and i don't have my show ones brokein and they don't hurt my feet at all they are just so comfy.... as for the fatbabys i have them in black and they are the most uncomfortable boots i have ever bought they hurt your feet to wear them all day and rub everywhere and just plain stink.. plus they aren't riding boots so bummer there.... so definetaly suggest the gypsies


----------

